# It seems we are all sinners in this country.



## Purple (7 Aug 2007)

Thank God I'm an athiest.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Why is a leprechaun unsuccessfully attempting to bugger one of the _Rice Krispies Snap, Crackle and Pop _characters (or is it one of the _Bisto Kids_)?


----------



## Purple (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why is a leprechaun unsuccessfully attempting to bugger one of the _Rice Krispies Snap, Crackle and Pop _characters (or is it one of the _Bisto Kids_)?


Because Dr. John H. Kellogg and William K. Kellogg were Seventh Day Adventists (good fundamentalist protestants) so Snap Crackle and Pop would not indulge in such deviant behavour.


----------



## Gordanus (7 Aug 2007)

Anyone like to try to decipher the relevance of the flying pig?  Is it the writer on his way to his heaven?  Any semioticians out there?

Tee hee! Whoever thought that the Incitement to Hatred Act would stir anyone up so much??


----------



## efm (8 Aug 2007)

Anyone notice that our National Flag seems to have become the same as the Ivory Coast?

Also, the writer seems to know quite a lot about the supposed sexual fetishes of the gay community; in fact I would say he has researched the area extensively.


----------



## Caveat (8 Aug 2007)

efm said:


> Also, the writer seems to know quite a lot about the supposed sexual fetishes of the gay community; in fact I would say he has researched the area extensively.


 
Psychiatrists often suggest that these types of people "doth protest too much"


----------



## Firefly (8 Aug 2007)

efm said:


> Anyone notice that our National Flag seems to have become the same as the Ivory Coast?
> 
> Also, the writer seems to know quite a lot about the supposed sexual fetishes of the gay community; in fact I would say he has researched the area extensively.


 
A lot of hands on research I'd say


----------



## z108 (8 Aug 2007)

Hilarious!

When I was working in Latvia I met a nice chap who runs this website

[broken link removed]

On the Latvian site they used to have a hilarious logo of a cartoon bending over another cartoon and  a red line through them .. kind of like the no smoking signs you see in some places


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

:


> WHOIS Record For
> 
> godhatesireland.com
> 
> ...


Westboro Baptist Church are the crowd behind the  campaign in the _US _which has received a lot of media attention in recent months.


----------



## Gordanus (9 Aug 2007)

What else do they think god hates?   Can it be that homosexuals and the Irish are the extent of their hatred?  Surely not...  

Anyone see the Louis Theroux programme about them? They've had a few documentaries made about them now. Lots of publicity for a small organisation.


----------



## z107 (10 Aug 2007)

> What else do they think god hates?   Can it be that homosexuals and the Irish are the extent of their hatred?  Surely not...



They seem to hate everyone, apart from themselves. There's also a documentary on youtube about them.

I wonder if they've registered all the other countries in the world? GodHatesVaticanCity.com would be interesting.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

The possibilities are endless in this context...

SantaHatesKids.com
ToothFairyHatesDentists.com
UnicornsHateMaidens.com
MinotaursHateMazes.com
EasterBunnyHatesEggs.com
LeprechaunsHateGreenSuits.com


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> Thank God I'm an athiest.



Purple how did u come across that site?? What the _feck _would u google to find something like that?


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> The possibilities are endless in this context...
> 
> SantaHatesKids.com
> ToothFairyHatesDentists.com
> ...


 
Taxpayershaterevenue.ie


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

Not the same thing - taxpayers actually exist!


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Not the same thing - taxpayers actually exist!


 
Yeah, I heard there was one down in Cork a while back but it was just a Waterford hurling supporter who got  lost !


----------



## elefantfresh (10 Aug 2007)

> Yeah, I heard there was one down in Cork a while back but it was just a Waterford hurling supporter who got lost !


 
Don't let Shootingstar hear you say that!


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

a barrel of laughs today arent we???!!!! my form is too good today to allow non-cork supporters (the rebel county) to upset my day even though we`ve won the cup more times than any other county. Killkenny may well be on-par with us this yr though...

5 hours to go and im outta this office for good. 2 weeks hols ahead of me and straight into new job.

speaking of which... who`ll be the better team this sunday? Limerick / Waterford.

( i know my post has nothing to do with the thread - i just wanted to throw it in there anyhow...)... have a good day everyone. mine can only get better


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

Of dear - _GAA _"banter" infects yet another thread...


----------



## Purple (10 Aug 2007)

shootingstar said:


> Purple how did u come across that site?? What the _feck _would u google to find something like that?



The link was mailed to me by a friend who does even less than me at work


----------



## Gabriel (10 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> does even less than me at work



I didn't realise that was possible


----------



## Purple (10 Aug 2007)

Gabriel said:


> I didn't realise that was possible



Either did I


----------



## Purple (10 Aug 2007)

umop3p!sdn said:


> They seem to hate everyone, apart from themselves. There's also a documentary on youtube about them.
> 
> I wonder if they've registered all the other countries in the world? GodHatesVaticanCity.com would be interesting.


I saw the Youtube documentary last night. They are just presching what's in the bible so I don't see how other Christians would have a problem.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

What specific chapter and verse says that _God _*hates *"fags"?


----------



## Purple (10 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What specific chapter and verse says that _God _*hates *"fags"?



See .

I don't think the exact words are used but it's along those lines. Personally it wouldn't bother me what some is written in some book but it seems to matter to some people. There's nowt as queer as folks, as they say.


----------



## Caveat (10 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What specific chapter and verse says that _God _*hates *"fags"?


 
_Jethro 3:1_

_"and Gawd did say 'Ah hayte them thar commie pinko fags' and he did slay 'em...uh huh"_


----------



## Purple (10 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> _Jethro 3:1_
> 
> _"and Gawd did say 'Ah hayte them thar commie pinko fags' and he did slay 'em...uh huh"_


LOL


----------



## Caveat (10 Aug 2007)

Strange that according Purple's link, for a woman to 'lie down with a beast' is described merely as "a confusion" ?!?!


----------



## Vanilla (10 Aug 2007)

Presumably because the line between man and beast is so blurred.


----------



## Caveat (10 Aug 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Presumably because the line between man and beast is so blurred.


 
 boom boom!


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> The link was mailed to me by a friend who does even less than me at work



i`d bet nobody has done more work than me today. _Sweet feckall _ done to be precise. been in here all day reading and apparently "infecting" posts. Addiction is near...


----------



## elefantfresh (10 Aug 2007)

> _Sweet feckall _done to be precise.


 
Whats yer bosses alias and we'll give him/her a heads up!


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Whats yer bosses alias and we'll give him/her a heads up!



feel free... if u read my previous post in this thread you`ll note im finishing the job today. My standard of efficiency is up to scratch hence i can spend most of my day browsing in here...


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Aug 2007)

So after payday boozing sessions, would it be fair to say that AAM is the main reason for Friday slacking at work? Answers on a postcard please ...


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

AAM - could become a serious addiction on Friday`s. Lest just hope i can bluff my way through looking busy in the next job I`d hate to miss some of the wit that goes on in here...


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Aug 2007)

shootingstar said:


> AAM - could become a serious addiction on Friday`s. Lest just hope i can bluff my way through looking busy in the next job I`d hate to miss some of the wit that goes on in here...


 
Beware the person who thinks they are a wit, sometimes the're only half right


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> Beware the person who thinks they are a wit, sometimes the're only half right



or half wrong..


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Aug 2007)

shootingstar said:


> or half wrong..


 
True true....now better get back to my work break, the coffee hours here are way too long.

PS Enjoy the hols shootingstar & best of luck in the new job, don't forget an apple for the new boss.


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

thanks for that. looking forward it. Apple is a no no. Pints after work is a yes yes..


----------



## elefantfresh (10 Aug 2007)

Shootingstar, you're too jolly today - it doesn't become you


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

EF - nothing is going to dampen my day. you have no idea the pressure thats off me. I dont have asthma today, i dont have the usual crippling pain in my shoulders where i carry stress... tiz all good i say tiz all good.. and im going out tonight with the chicks to wreck some heads heehee.. and im gona dance like no ones watching.. yes i do believe that in a drunken stupor, waving my hands in the air, wiggling my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language and shouting woohoo - i shall be the sexist person on the dance floor....


----------



## Purple (10 Aug 2007)

So where are we all meeting up?


----------



## elefantfresh (10 Aug 2007)

And where have I to avoid!


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

awww elephantfresh... did the aliens not allow u your daily anal-probing this morning? Be nice... it costs nothing


----------



## elefantfresh (10 Aug 2007)

He he! You have a good time and enjoy your night out. Shake that bootie like theres no tomorrow. I'll be relaxing in a quiet little boozer with a few pints of stout. And enjoy your holiday.


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> So where are we all meeting up?



7.30pm - Long Island  Do your worst Purple...

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately im in serious party mode.. i think i can actually taste vodka & red bull


----------

